# JasperReport + Crosstab + XML als DatenQuelle



## Marsanka (13. August 2009)

Hallo an alle,

hier wurden schon ein parr Probleme mit JasperReport diskutiert. Ich habe auch ein und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Ich versuche eine Crosstab mit JasperReport zu erstellen, wobei XML-Datei als Datenquelle benutzt werden soll. Der MusterReport mit DB-Anbindung, den ich von JasperReport-Seite runtergeladen habe. Ich habe den Report entsprechen angepasst und bekomme beim Ausführen folgenden Fehler:

*Exception in thread "main" net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRRuntimeException: Error incrementing crosstab dataset
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRFillCrosstab$JRFillCrosstabDataset.customIncrement(JRFillCrosstab.java:668)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRFillElementDataset.increment(JRFillElementDataset.java:179)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRCalculator.calculateVariables(JRCalculator.java:152)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRVerticalFiller.fillDetail(JRVerticalFiller.java:716)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRVerticalFiller.fillReportContent(JRVerticalFiller.java:276)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRVerticalFiller.fillReport(JRVerticalFiller.java:118)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRBaseFiller.fill(JRBaseFiller.java:911)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRBaseFiller.fill(JRBaseFiller.java:833)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRFiller.fillReport(JRFiller.java:89)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperFillManager.fillReport(JasperFillManager.java:628)
	at JasperReport_PDF.erstellePDF(JasperReport_PDF.java:31)
	at JasperReport_PDF.main(JasperReport_PDF.java:45)
Caused by: net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRException: Crosstab data has already been processed.
	at net.sf.jasperreports.crosstabs.fill.calculation.BucketingService.addData(BucketingService.java:296)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRFillCrosstab$JRFillCrosstabDataset.customIncrement(JRFillCrosstab.java:664)
	... 11 more*


Hier noch der Report:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jasperReport xmlns="http://jasperreports.sourceforge.net/jasperreports" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://jasperreports.sourceforge.net/jasperreports http://jasperreports.sourceforge.net/xsd/jasperreport.xsd" name="ShipmentsReport" pageWidth="842" pageHeight="595" orientation="Landscape" columnWidth="812" leftMargin="15" rightMargin="15" topMargin="10" bottomMargin="10">
	<style name="Arial_Normal" isDefault="true" fontName="Arial" fontSize="8" isBold="false" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isStrikeThrough="false" pdfFontName="Helvetica" pdfEncoding="Cp1252" isPdfEmbedded="false"/>
	<style name="Arial_Bold" isDefault="false" fontName="Arial" fontSize="8" isBold="true" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isStrikeThrough="false" pdfFontName="Helvetica-Bold" pdfEncoding="Cp1252" isPdfEmbedded="false"/>
	<parameter name="Country" class="java.lang.String"/>
	<queryString>
		<![CDATA[/template51000/Orders]]>
	</queryString>
	<field name="ShipCountry" class="java.lang.String">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[ShipCountry]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<field name="ShippedDate" class="java.lang.String">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[ShippedDate]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<field name="ShipRegion" class="java.lang.String">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[ShipRegion]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<field name="ShipCity" class="java.lang.String">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[ShipCity]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<field name="Freight" class="java.lang.Float">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[Freight]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<detail>
		<band height="100" splitType="Stretch">
			<textField>
				<reportElement x="0" y="0" width="500" height="15"/>
				<textElement>
					<font fontName="Arial_Bold" size="10"/>
				</textElement>
				<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA["Shipments to " + $F{ShipCountry}]]></textFieldExpression>
			</textField>
			<crosstab isRepeatColumnHeaders="false">
				<reportElement mode="Opaque" x="0" y="20" width="812" height="60"/>
				<crosstabParameter name="Country">
					<parameterValueExpression><![CDATA[$F{ShipCountry}]]></parameterValueExpression>
				</crosstabParameter>
				<rowGroup name="Region" width="0" totalPosition="End">
					<bucket>
						<bucketExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA[$F{ShipRegion}]]></bucketExpression>
					</bucket>
					<crosstabRowHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabRowHeader>
					<crosstabTotalRowHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabTotalRowHeader>
				</rowGroup>
				<rowGroup name="City" width="70" totalPosition="End">
					<bucket>
						<bucketExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA[$F{ShipCity}]]></bucketExpression>
					</bucket>
					<crosstabRowHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabRowHeader>
					<crosstabTotalRowHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabTotalRowHeader>
				</rowGroup>
				<columnGroup name="ShipYear" height="0" totalPosition="End" headerPosition="Stretch">
					<bucket>
						<bucketExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA[$F{ShippedDate}]]></bucketExpression>
					</bucket>
					<crosstabColumnHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabColumnHeader>
					<crosstabTotalColumnHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabTotalColumnHeader>
				</columnGroup>
				<columnGroup name="ShipMonth" height="40" totalPosition="End">
					<bucket>
						<bucketExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA[$F{ShippedDate}]]></bucketExpression>
					</bucket>
					<crosstabColumnHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabColumnHeader>
					<crosstabTotalColumnHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabTotalColumnHeader>
				</columnGroup>
				<measure name="FreightSum" class="java.lang.Float" calculation="Sum">
					<measureExpression><![CDATA[$F{Freight}]]></measureExpression>
				</measure>
				<crosstabCell width="30" height="25">
					<cellContents backcolor="#FFFFFF">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement x="0" y="0" width="25" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell width="30" height="25" columnTotalGroup="ShipMonth">
					<cellContents backcolor="#FFFFC0">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="25" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell width="35" height="25" columnTotalGroup="ShipYear">
					<cellContents backcolor="#FFFF60">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="30" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell width="30" height="25" rowTotalGroup="City">
					<cellContents backcolor="#E0FFFF">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement x="0" y="0" width="25" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell rowTotalGroup="City" columnTotalGroup="ShipMonth">
					<cellContents backcolor="#E0FFC0">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="25" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell rowTotalGroup="City" columnTotalGroup="ShipYear">
					<cellContents backcolor="#E0FF60">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="30" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell width="30" height="30" rowTotalGroup="Region">
					<cellContents backcolor="#60FFFF">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="25" height="30"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell height="30" rowTotalGroup="Region" columnTotalGroup="ShipMonth">
					<cellContents backcolor="#60FFC0">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="25" height="30"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell height="30" rowTotalGroup="Region" columnTotalGroup="ShipYear">
					<cellContents backcolor="#60FF60">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="30" height="30"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
			</crosstab>
		</band>
	</detail>
</jasperReport>
```

Und der Code:


```
import java.io.File;
import java.util.HashMap;

import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRException;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperCompileManager;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperExportManager;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperFillManager;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperPrint;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperReport;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.data.JRXmlDataSource;

public class JasperReport_PDF
{

	public JasperReport_PDF()
	{
		
	}
	
	public void erstellePDF()
	{
		JasperReport jasperReport;
		JasperPrint jasperPrint;
		HashMap<String, String> parameter = new HashMap<String, String>(); 		
		
		try {
			JRXmlDataSource xml = new JRXmlDataSource(new File("ShipmentsReport_XML.xml"), "/template51000/Orders");
						
			jasperReport = JasperCompileManager.compileReport("ShipmentsReport_XML.jrxml");
			
		    jasperPrint = JasperFillManager.fillReport(jasperReport, parameter, xml);
		   
		    JasperExportManager.exportReportToPdfFile(jasperPrint, "out/ShipmentsReport_XML.pdf");
		}
		catch (JRException e) 
		{
		      e.printStackTrace();
		}
	} 
	
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		JasperReport_PDF pdf = new JasperReport_PDF();
		
		pdf.erstellePDF();
		
		System.out.println("PDF wurde erstellt!");

	}
	
}
```

Was bedeutet der Fehler? Kennst sich vielleicht jemand mit JasperReport und Crosstabellen aus? Es wäre gut, wenn ich überhaupt etwas tabellenartiges mit XML als Datenquelle bekommen könnte. Dann würde ich auch von alleine weiter kommen. Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## Marsanka (13. August 2009)

Ich habe Problem gelöst:

Die Tabelle muß in <symmary> stehen, dann bekommt man tatsächlich was tabellenartiges, vielleicht noch mit falschen Werten, aber auch so ist am Anfang gut


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jasperReport xmlns="http://jasperreports.sourceforge.net/jasperreports" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://jasperreports.sourceforge.net/jasperreports http://jasperreports.sourceforge.net/xsd/jasperreport.xsd" name="ShipmentsReport" pageWidth="842" pageHeight="595" orientation="Landscape" columnWidth="812" leftMargin="15" rightMargin="15" topMargin="10" bottomMargin="10">
	<style name="Arial_Normal" isDefault="true" fontName="Arial" fontSize="8" isBold="false" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isStrikeThrough="false" pdfFontName="Helvetica" pdfEncoding="Cp1252" isPdfEmbedded="false"/>
	<style name="Arial_Bold" isDefault="false" fontName="Arial" fontSize="8" isBold="true" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isStrikeThrough="false" pdfFontName="Helvetica-Bold" pdfEncoding="Cp1252" isPdfEmbedded="false"/>
	<parameter name="Country" class="java.lang.String"/>
	<queryString>
		<![CDATA[/template51000/Orders]]>
	</queryString>
	<field name="ShipCountry" class="java.lang.String">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[ShipCountry]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<field name="ShippedDate" class="java.lang.String">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[ShippedDate]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<field name="ShipRegion" class="java.lang.String">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[ShipRegion]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<field name="ShipCity" class="java.lang.String">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[ShipCity]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<field name="Freight" class="java.lang.Float">
		<fieldDescription><![CDATA[Freight]]></fieldDescription>
	</field>
	<summary>
		<band height="100" splitType="Stretch">
			<textField>
				<reportElement x="0" y="0" width="500" height="15"/>
				<textElement>
					<font fontName="Arial_Bold" size="10"/>
				</textElement>
				<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA["Shipments to " + $F{ShipCountry}]]></textFieldExpression>
			</textField>
			<crosstab isRepeatColumnHeaders="false">
				<reportElement mode="Opaque" x="0" y="20" width="812" height="60"/>
				<crosstabParameter name="Country">
					<parameterValueExpression><![CDATA[$F{ShipCountry}]]></parameterValueExpression>
				</crosstabParameter>
				<rowGroup name="Region" width="0" totalPosition="End">
					<bucket>
						<bucketExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA[$F{ShipRegion}]]></bucketExpression>
					</bucket>
					<crosstabRowHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabRowHeader>
					<crosstabTotalRowHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabTotalRowHeader>
				</rowGroup>
				<rowGroup name="City" width="70" totalPosition="End">
					<bucket>
						<bucketExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA[$F{ShipCity}]]></bucketExpression>
					</bucket>
					<crosstabRowHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabRowHeader>
					<crosstabTotalRowHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabTotalRowHeader>
				</rowGroup>
				<columnGroup name="ShipYear" height="0" totalPosition="End" headerPosition="Stretch">
					<bucket>
						<bucketExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA[$F{ShippedDate}]]></bucketExpression>
					</bucket>
					<crosstabColumnHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabColumnHeader>
					<crosstabTotalColumnHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabTotalColumnHeader>
				</columnGroup>
				<columnGroup name="ShipMonth" height="40" totalPosition="End">
					<bucket>
						<bucketExpression class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA[$F{ShippedDate}]]></bucketExpression>
					</bucket>
					<crosstabColumnHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabColumnHeader>
					<crosstabTotalColumnHeader>
						<cellContents/>
					</crosstabTotalColumnHeader>
				</columnGroup>
				<measure name="FreightSum" class="java.lang.Float" calculation="Sum">
					<measureExpression><![CDATA[$F{Freight}]]></measureExpression>
				</measure>
				<crosstabCell width="30" height="25">
					<cellContents backcolor="#FFFFFF">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement x="0" y="0" width="25" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell width="30" height="25" columnTotalGroup="ShipMonth">
					<cellContents backcolor="#FFFFC0">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="25" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell width="35" height="25" columnTotalGroup="ShipYear">
					<cellContents backcolor="#FFFF60">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="30" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell width="30" height="25" rowTotalGroup="City">
					<cellContents backcolor="#E0FFFF">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement x="0" y="0" width="25" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell rowTotalGroup="City" columnTotalGroup="ShipMonth">
					<cellContents backcolor="#E0FFC0">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="25" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell rowTotalGroup="City" columnTotalGroup="ShipYear">
					<cellContents backcolor="#E0FF60">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="30" height="25"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell width="30" height="30" rowTotalGroup="Region">
					<cellContents backcolor="#60FFFF">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="25" height="30"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell height="30" rowTotalGroup="Region" columnTotalGroup="ShipMonth">
					<cellContents backcolor="#60FFC0">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="25" height="30"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
				<crosstabCell height="30" rowTotalGroup="Region" columnTotalGroup="ShipYear">
					<cellContents backcolor="#60FF60">
						<box>
							<bottomPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
							<rightPen lineWidth="1.0" lineStyle="Solid"/>
						</box>
						<textField pattern="#0.0">
							<reportElement style="Arial_Bold" x="0" y="0" width="30" height="30"/>
							<textElement textAlignment="Right" verticalAlignment="Middle"/>
							<textFieldExpression class="java.lang.Float"><![CDATA[$V{FreightSum}]]></textFieldExpression>
						</textField>
					</cellContents>
				</crosstabCell>
			</crosstab>
		</band>
	</summary>
</jasperReport>
```


----------

